

Tips On Tech Writing - semilshah
http://blog.semilshah.com/2012/12/19/tips-on-tech-writing/

======
lutusp
From the linked article, here is the first suggestion from the first scenario:

"Trying [sic] writing in outline form, like they made us do in grammar school
with numbers, nesting, and Roman numerals."

And I should take your advice on writing?

The ur-question is, why do people with no writing skill or aptitude seem
compelled to post advice columns on writing?

Here's my writing advice:

1\. Learn how to write.

2\. Write.

Not the other way around.

~~~
semilshah
Hi lutusp,

Thanks for pointing out the typo. Your advice is good, too. I wrote this
because I am often asked this question.

